# Would a 20 gallon munster be over kill for a shrimp tank?



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wondering I would prefer a 10 gallon due to space but can't find any thing used yet, I have a line on a twenty one gallon going with ada soil and crs / cbs what do you guys think I have heard a ten gallon is ideal size for shrimps.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think a 20g would be just fine , plus you have a little more room than a 10g. I seen a 90g shrimp tank on there the other day, so hardly think 20 would be overkill lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bigger tanks are fine for shrimp. Just be aware that this will be a tall tank though and shrimp tend to colonize the lower strata . 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

should be fine, lets u pump out lots of shrimp to feed your fish


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I have both a 20 and a 30 with Cherry Shrimp - they breed like crazy in the 30...


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Your shrimp will love the 20. You can build up the scape so they utilize the entire height of the tank


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 90g ADA planted tank for shrimps. I started with 10g, then 33g, now 90g.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool thanks guys hopefully I can convince the wife lol


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just curious, Marko. Did you decide to set up the 20 Munster rimless gallon shrimp tank? Any chance of a journal?


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

No I went on vacation for a week and buy the time I got home the tank was sold  but I will be setting up one even if it is only a ten gallon .


----------

